
Ask HN: How to organize productive meetings - luka-birsa
I&#x27;m looking to build a tool that will help you organize a productive meeting with coworkers - find a slot that works for all. I&#x27;m envisioning that this would be a part of our app as well as possibility in a Slack bot. I&#x27;d also like to include features that make a meeting more productive - eg. compulsory agenda, meeting rating system, etc...<p>How do you make your meetings productive today?<p>Some helpers:<p>- Productive meetings are not a problem for you - if so: how large is your company, what is your secret?<p>- How do you figure out when your coworkers have time for a meeting? Do you ever use Googles &quot;find me a time slot&quot; or something else just to save time finding a timeslot?<p>- Do you have problems finding a room in which to meet?<p>- What are key things that you need to have a productive meeting?<p>- Did you ever try using any of the scheduling solutions (like Slack meeting bots)? Which? What do you think about them?<p>- Did you ever try using any phone apps? Which? What do you think about them?
======
vkaku
\- Specification documents.

\- Agenda and link to specification/problem on meeting e-mail.

\- 4 People or less in a meeting.

------
edimaudo
I don't think tech is the main issue. I believe it is keeping meetings on
track. Make sure the right people are in the meeting. Have an agenda and avoid
getting side tracked.

